# Int Array Sortieren



## blade (7. Jan 2011)

Hallo, ist zwar keine direkte Hausaufgabe, sondern eher eine Übung für mich, aber es passt denke ich ganz gut hierrein.

Und zwar möchte ich ein Array mit integer Werten der Größe nach sortieren.

int Werte[] = { 5, 6, 2, 1, 11, 23, 55, 67, 255, 1, 5, 23, 11, 21};

Habe gelesen das es mehrere einfache Sortieralgorithmen gibt.
z.B. Sortieren durch Auswahl oder durch Einfügen.
Jetzt wollte ich nicht einfach mit der fertigen java methode

```
java.util.Arrays.sort(Werte);
```
machen, sondern selbst einmal verstehen wie das ganze von statten geht.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein gutes Beispiel, oder eine Online´hilfe wo ich mir das genau mal anschauen kann?


----------



## faetzminator (7. Jan 2011)

Kategorie:Sortieralgorithmus ? Wikipedia
Aber da gibts sicher noch was besseres im Netz.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2011)

'es selber machen' und dann andere fragen ist ja nicht so glücklich kombiniert

in eine Suchmaschine 'java sortieralgorithmen' einzutippen ist auch nicht schwer, oder?


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Jan 2011)

Kannst erst einmal versuchen mal Bubblesort ? Wikipedia zu implementieren, ist einer der einfacheren Sortieralgorithmen. ;-)

In dem Wiki Artikel steht ja auch ein Pseudocode schon drin.


----------



## ARadauer (7. Jan 2011)

blade hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ist zwar keine direkte Hausaufgabe, sondern eher eine Übung für mich,
> ....
> Hat vielleicht jemand ein gutes Beispiel, oder eine Online´hilfe wo ich mir das genau mal anschauen kann?



Klar! Du brauchst von uns ein Beispiel wie zb BubbleSort funktioniert?


----------



## blade (7. Jan 2011)

Hallo und danke!
Bubble sort hab ich jetzt noch nie gehört, werde ich mich mal reinlesen und wenn ich fragen habe melde ich mich nochmal.

Gruß


----------



## vienna_devil (7. Jan 2011)

also wenn dus komplett selber machen möchtest könntest du doch einfach mit if-abfragen arbeiten oder?

also if zahl kleiner als kleinste stelle im array, schreib die zahl an die kleinste stelle u alle größeren eins weiter "hinauf"
else -> reversiv für die nächste stelle
usw...

is aber sicher einiges an schreibarbeit, für die man einfach auch die sort methode nehmen könnte...

einfach mal versuchen, find ich persönlich sinnvoller als tutorials, beispiele usw zu lesen, und dort erst wieder nur eine fertige lösung vorgesetzt zu bekommen!
viel spass beim ausprobieren


----------



## ARadauer (7. Jan 2011)

vienna_devil hat gesagt.:


> einfach mal versuchen, find ich persönlich sinnvoller als tutorials,



ihr seit nicht die ersten die sortieren wollen. Sortieren ist so alt wie das Programmieren selbst.. man kann gerne mal eine idee ausprobieren aber sinnvoller ist es einfach ein bekanntes sortierverfahren zu probieren... 
Sortierverfahren ? Wikipedia



> Bubble sort hab ich jetzt noch nie gehört


dann hast du dich keine 2 Minuten mit dem Thema beschäftigt ;(


Insertionsort ? Wikipedia
Bubblesort ? Wikipedia
Mergesort ? Wikipedia

Das sind so drei Standardverfahren die gerne gelert werden, sollte man nach dem ersten oder zweiten Semster eigentlich leicht schaffen...


----------



## vienna_devil (7. Jan 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ihr seit nicht die ersten die sortieren wollen. Sortieren ist so alt wie das Programmieren selbst.. man kann gerne mal eine idee ausprobieren aber sinnvoller ist es einfach ein bekanntes sortierverfahren zu probieren...
> Sortierverfahren ? Wikipedia



ich mein auch wenn man schon was eigenes versuchen möchte, ohne auf vorhandene algorithmen zurück zu greifen, was der themenstarter ja vermeiden wollte wenn ich richtig gelesen hab


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Jan 2011)

ARadauer: Er hat sich ja soeben damit beschäftigt ;-)
vienna_devil: Auf vorgefertigte Implementationen will er nicht zurückgreifen. Auf bekannte Algorithmen schon (so habe ich es verstanden)

Aber ich muss doch was loswerden:

Ihr unterschätzt es immer wieder, dass man bei googel u.Ä. erst was findet, wenn man die richtigen Stichworte kennt. Es gibt leider keine Suchmaschine die diese leifert.

Der Zweite Effekt: Was soll man mit mehreren hunderttausend Treffern anfangen - so viel Zeit hat kein Mensch, diese zu analysieren.

Die AndereSeite:
Grundlagenfragen wie z.B. "wie sortiere ich" haben eben rein gar nichts mit Java oder sonst einer Programimersprache zu tun - das kann man auch mit Zettelchen auf dem Tisch lösen - darum werden hier auf solche Fragen selten nur konstruktive Antworten kommen.

Zum N+1-ten Mal: SW Entwickeln beginnt NICHT mit dem Kompiler oder Editor sondern auf dem Papier (ok, allenfalls mit Computeruntersützung). Also lieber TO. Schreib dir die Werte auf Zettelchen, zeichne den Array af ein Paier - studiere die Links die (es gibt halt doch auch konstruktive Postings  ) oben angegeben wurden und wenn du dann fragst "wie implementiere ich dieses Detail in Java" oder "warum geht das hier schief" kommen eher hilfreiche Antworten.

So nebenbei: Gibt es überhaupt Foren in denen Sprachunabhängige Algorithmen, Patterns o.Ä diksutiert werden?

(Ja google weiss es aber mir graut vor zig-hundertausend Treffern)


----------

